# Jalousiemotoren parallel, Laufzeiten | Varianten der Verriegelung



## world-e (28 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


Ich habe zwei Anliegen:
1.) Motoren parallel, Laufzeiten
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Verständnisproblem weiterhelfen. Und zwar werde ich in meinem Haus eine Wago 750 installieren. Rollläden und Jalousien werden über Relais Auf oder Ab gelassen. Also jeder Rollladen und jede Jalousie bekommen 2 Relais (für AUF und AB).
Laut Anleitung der Rollladenmotoren dürfen diese auch parallel geschaltet werden. Die Motoren von der Jalousien allerdings nicht. Dazu mein Anliegen:
Wenn ich nun mehrere Jalousien gleichzeitig (per "Alle ganz AUF" Befehl) ansteuere, sind diese genau genommen doch alle parallel, weil die Relais geschlossen sind und sämtliche "AUF" Wicklungen auf der Phase liegen. 
Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst, sofern es ein Problem ist? Habt ihr die Zeit für das jeweilige AUF und AB gemessen und die jeweilige Zeit einprogrammiert, damit die beiden Relais vom bodentiefen Fenster nur exakt so lange angesteuert werden, bis die Jalousie AUF bzw. AB ist? Ein kleineres Fenster mit Brüstung braucht dementsprechend weniger Zeit.
Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Jalousien mit der Zeit länger für das AUF oder AB benötigen (durch Abnutzung etc.).


2.) Verschiedene Verriegelungsmethoden
Ich habe mal die verschiedenen Verriegelungsmethoden aufgezeichnet, die teilweise hier auch schon diskutiert wurden. Was sind die weiteren Meinungen dazu und für welche Variante habt ihr auch entschieden und warum?
Anhang anzeigen Varianten.pdf


Vielen Dank


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 April 2017)

Hallo,
ich kenne die Variante 1 deines PDF's.
Wenn du mehrere Jalousien parallel betreiben willst so geht das NUR über entsprechend Trennrelais. Hast du sie direkt parallel geschaltet und eine ist ggf. etwas früher fertig als die andere so würde diese dann wieder i Gegenrichtung fahren.
Willst du deine Jalousien automatisiert in die jeweilige Endlage fahren so geht das über eine großzügig bemessene Zeit. Erreicht eine Jalousie ihre Endlage so schaltet sie intern über den eingestellten Endschalter ab. Du kannst hier durchaus davon ausgehen, dass die selbe Jalousie nicht immer die selbe Zeit zum Verfahren benötigt (Alterung, Temperatur, Reibung etc.)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## world-e (28 April 2017)

Aber sind Trennrelais nicht auch so aufgebaut wie Variante 1? Bzw. man kann doch ein Trennrelais auch selbst mit einzelnen Relais machen. Ich steh glaub irgendwie auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 April 2017)

Ja ... Trennrelais sind so aufgebaut wie Variante 1. Du kannst auch für jeden einzelnen Motor Relais wie Variante 1 setzen und diese dann über den Ausgang parallel ansteuern. Du kannst nur nicht die Motoren selbst parallel schalten. Wenn du verstehen willst warum dann solltest du dir mal das Ersatzschaltbild eines solchen Motors zu Gemüte führen, dann davon 2 parallel schalten und dann schauen, wie der Strom fliessen würde, wenn einer der beiden früher fertig ist als der andere (also einer der Fahrwegs-Endschalter geschaltet ist).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## world-e (28 April 2017)

Wenn ich mir aber folgendes Bild anschaue, was doch ein Schaltplan von einem Trennrelais sein sollte, sind doch auch beide Motoren so lange parallel geschaltet, bis das wieder abfällt. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Oder wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## world-e (28 April 2017)

Vielleicht hat es jetzt bei mit "klick" gemacht. Es geht darum, dass die jeweils offenen Enden der Motoren nicht parallel geschaltet sind? Also dass beim AUF-Betrieb, die beiden AB-Anschlüsse der Motoren nicht verbunden sind, um somit Rückspannungen zu verhindern.


----------

